# I really should, but I can't bring myself to do so



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I really should take down my web site, but I just can't bring myself to do it.

I'm starting to send out refusals:

Thank you ***** for visiting my website and asking for an estimate.

Unfortunately I do not think I will be able to complete your wallpaper
installation. I plan to retire at the beginning of the new year, and my schedule until then is going to be very tight.

I wish you the best with your wallpaper projects


Refusing work is killing me as it is, after all these years of wishing for leads.

I just can't bring myself to cut that cord and take the site down.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Refer them to Mahke. Or someone else local you trust. Don't just throw out work.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

You might be able to sell the leads. Didn't plainpainter have that plan. If you get his secrets you might be able to retire like a king.


----------



## Paintcast (Oct 26, 2014)

When you retire why don't you pass your company down or sell it.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

daArch said:


> I really should take down my web site, but I just can't bring myself to do it. I'm starting to send out refusals: Thank you ***** for visiting my website and asking for an estimate. Unfortunately I do not think I will be able to complete your wallpaper installation. I plan to retire at the beginning of the new year, and my schedule until then is going to be very tight. I wish you the best with your wallpaper projects Refusing work is killing me as it is, after all these years of wishing for leads. I just can't bring myself to cut that cord and take the site down.


Screw that. Enjoy your retirement. Cut all costs associated with doing business if you really want to retire. 

If you've made it to retirement, enjoy the life without all the BS that comes with this trade. 
I know it's easier said than done, but I'm not even 30 and don't see being able to retire bc the ssi I pay into will be bankrupt, and the retirement age will probably be about 75 for me. 

My email when, and if I don't die before retirement:

Thanks for visiting my website and inquiring about our service. 
I'm retired and playing golf now.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

What kind of an idiot continues to work when they could be retired? 

Sheesh :blink:





:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MKap said:


> Screw that. Enjoy your retirement. Cut all costs associated with doing business if you really want to retire.
> 
> If you've made it to retirement, enjoy the life without all the BS that comes with this trade.
> I know it's easier said than done, but I'm not even 30 and don't see being able to retire bc the ssi I pay into will be bankrupt, and the retirement age will probably be about 75 for me.
> ...


I think we are already there:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> You might be able to sell the leads. Didn't plainpainter have that plan. If you get his secrets you might be able to retire like a king.


He didn't retire. He still does power washing around here. He opened a sign shop.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

daArch said:


> I really should take down my web site, but I just can't bring myself to do it.
> 
> I'm starting to send out refusals:
> 
> ...


Refer them to your best competition for 25% of profits. Or flat rate


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have referred jobs to a few people, but what a pain. I just got off the phone with one of the best in WIA (fka ngpp) to run down skill sets and attitude of some locals. And HE was wondering who HE could turn work towards in MY area. 

Who's gonna be hanging paper in ten - fifteen years? We got no up and comers.

But that's not my worry. 

I just would rather no emails that I have to answer and try to figure out who's a good fit and not scheduled through December. 

But all this is not the point. I just gotta pull the plug and be done with it.


----------



## Paintcast (Oct 26, 2014)

daArch said:


> I have referred jobs to a few people, but what a pain. I just got off the phone with one of the best in WIA (fka ngpp) to run down skill sets and attitude of some locals. And HE was wondering who HE could turn work towards in MY area.
> 
> Who's gonna be hanging paper in ten - fifteen years? We got no up and comers.
> 
> ...


I'd really think about just charging someone a set fee, and change the email address the estimate requests go to to that person's email.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I would say for the first months to a year refer it, after that just say no. No one wants to be years into retirement and still dealing with work in some way. 

Another option would be to give another company your number and email and they can take it over completely


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Its a goof feeling being booked out with work and contemplating retirement.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

depending on how many leads your getting... and the quality... you could just sell the whole company/website.

if i could get one call a day from someone that is going to be getting something painted... it would be worth big money. now we do bigger stuff, not powder rooms per say... but ya never know.

my uncle sold his remodeling company in the late 90's for many millions of dollars. all it was; a leased office, a phone number, maybe 17-20 or so employees, and a contact list. o yeah, the phone was always ringing


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

There's a problem selling a OMS, since it really comes down to one person's personality and good name.

In line with what my mother taught me, I have nothing to say about Arch selling his company on that basis.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> There's a problem selling a OMS, since it really comes down to one person's personality and good name.
> 
> In line with what my mother taught me, I have nothing to say about Arch selling his company on that basis.


So in Bills case, his selling his business to someone else might be a plus.:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> So in Bills case, his selling his business to someone else might be a plus.:whistling2:


It raises the question: who pays whom?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

MKap said:


> Screw that. Enjoy your retirement. Cut all costs associated with doing business if you really want to retire.
> 
> If you've made it to retirement, enjoy the life without all the BS that comes with this trade.
> I know it's easier said than done, but I'm not even 30 and don't see being able to retire bc the ssi I pay into will be bankrupt, and the retirement age will probably be about 75 for me.
> ...


My new retired tag line....sorry I'm fishing or out on my Harley check back in my next life ..:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, If I put out an ad saying "Solo wallpaper business, web site included - $2000" I'd get at least twenty calls wanting to make sure I was paying them cash. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

After shutting down almost two years ago, I still get 3-4 calls a month. I used to refer a few guys, but then got calls from the HO saying "they never called me back" or "they didn't show up". Now I just refer them to the local Homebuilders Association or the manager at SW.

Not my circus, not my monkey...


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Step 1: Do one more job and save the $300
Step 2: Drop phone off bridge
Strep 3: Walk away and never look back, because you earned it.

Congrats


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

So, who are you going to give your pt account to? :whistling2:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Is anybody gonna start a pool as to how long into the year it will take for him to do a job?



:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> Is anybody gonna start a pool as to how long into the year it will take for him to do a job?
> 
> 
> 
> :cowboy:



Jan 15. :whistling2:

I just got an email reply for an estimate I did Nov 6 20*13* saying they have changed their minds about the paper (NO, REALLY!?!?) and want to know the pricing for it and my availability. It was for a large hall, up and down stairs with stair well. I had figured 27 hours.

If I follow up on this, they will be ready in, what, February ????

I gotta sell my van and little giant QUICK so I won't be tempted. Maybe an easy dining room 10 miles from home once in awhile for old favorite customers.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Believe it or not, it really does get easier to say "No" as retirement mode sets in. Have only a few customers I'll come out of retirement for. 

Hell, I've even learned to procrastinate on things - and I was never known as a procrastinator in business. Organize the workshop and tool room in the basement? Next week..... Next month..... Aw heck, I'll get to it this winter.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll start my procrastination tomorrow


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> I'll start my procrastination tomorrow


 Yep, you're on your way to an enjoyable retirement.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> I'll start my procrastination tomorrow


I would suggest one of these:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

When I retired from teaching three buddies (all former colleagues in teaching) and I went up camping the weekend before school was scheduled to start. On the first day of school at 8:00, when the teachers in my old school were due at work, I took and emailed this pic of me up at the campsite. It was not well received. In fact, I think they said they posted on the bulletin board in the staff lounge where the sex offender notices were always posted. Jealousy is an ugly thing.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> When I retired from teaching three buddies (all former colleagues in teaching) and I went up camping the weekend before school was scheduled to start. On the first day of school at 8:00, when the teachers in my old school were due at work, I took and emailed this pic of me up at the campsite. It was not well received. In fact, I think they said they posted on the bulletin board in the staff lounge where the sex offender notices were always posted. Jealousy is an ugly thing.


The first snowy day, one of K's fellow retired teachers called his working colleagues right at 6 AM. Traditionally, for a teacher in our district, a 6 AM phone call to during the winter meant a snow day. Not this time.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

As much as seeing that picture would be a thumb in my eye every morning I'd have to stare at it while I saturated my brain with coffee in preparation to cope with the little monsters, I'd still have to laugh.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> The first snowy day, one of K's fellow retired teachers called his working colleagues right at 6 AM. Traditionally, for a teacher in our district, a 6 AM phone call to during the winter meant a snow day. Not this time.


Now that was just plain mean - but brilliant. :notworthy:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Just out of curiosity how close are most of you to retirement. I still got a ways to go at only 28.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

jacob33 said:


> Just out of curiosity how close are most of you to retirement. I still got a ways to go at only 28.


Retirement or age 65? Ill b retired b4 i make it halfway to 65


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't think I will be retired till I am retired from life


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> Just out of curiosity how close are most of you to retirement. I still got a ways to go at only 28.


If by "retirement", you mean stop working, I have no idea. If you mean stop painting, then...soon. We've basically stopped taking on new clients, it's just that our existing ones keep calling. We just had one ask us to put together a 5-year plan for one of their homes. 

About ten years ago, I started another business. While it doesn't yet bring in the big bucks that painting does, it's growing nicely. It's not as hard on my body, but it keeps me physically and mentally active, as well as engaged with a broader community. No, it's not Amway.

I've seen some people retire well and some retire badly, and I tried to learn from their examples. Hint: by and large, just stopping work doesn't look like the way to bet, and it has nothing to do with the finances.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I look at Boston's longest serving Mayor who retired after 20 years last spring. He died yesterday at age 71 after a courageous battle with cancer.

I certainly want a little left in the tank to enjoy retirement and not have the job kill me mentally and/or physically.

As Gough says, one has to retire "well". I've been in "pre-retirement" for the past six months. Trying to keep a lighter schedule and I notice my body feels a lot better. 

But when one doesn't have the commitment of work, it does take motivation from somewhere else to get up and get moving in the morning, and staying active. 

The next two months are going to really tax my body. All the jobs I was going to finish my career with are ALL coming in at once. I hope my knees, neck, shoulders, hands, back, and arms will hold out long enough. 

The WW and I are tossing around ideas at how we can make a little extra income from home in retirement - not so much for the money, but for the mental benefits.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

If you're willing to relocate to Winnipeg I'll throw you 2-3 paper jobs a month. All small 1-2 day jobs. T&M


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

DaArch you could always just take an extra month or two to finish all the jobs as to not hurt yourself.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

bryceraisanen said:


> Retirement or age 65? Ill b retired b4 i make it halfway to 65


I hope you can retire by 32 but that's hard to do.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gough said:


> About ten years ago, I started another business. While it doesn't yet bring in the big bucks that painting does, it's growing nicely. It's not as hard on my body, but it keeps me physically and mentally active, as well as engaged with a broader community. No, it's not Amway.


 Now I'm not gonna be able to sleep wondering what the business is.

However, you reminded me... Amway was introduced into Russia not too long ago... and they thought the communists were hard to get rid of.



:cowboy:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Bill,

I visited your site last night. I starting filling out the contact for requesting a quote. Then I realized that was creepy and exited.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

epretot said:


> Bill,
> 
> I visited your site last night. I starting filling out the contact for requesting a quote. Then I realized that was creepy and exited.


FUNNY

But I tell ya, every time I get one of these:



> Hello, I have some wallpaper that I need to have hung on one wall, 14 feet by 8 feet. It's a small job, but has been a challenge to find someone to do. Would this job be too small for you?
> Thank you,


I check the IP to make sure it's local and not one of youse guys :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> FUNNY
> 
> But I tell ya, every time I get one of these:
> 
> ...


Well, I was going to use my real contact info just for extra laughs.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If you were doing so well that you could retire at 32 why would you want to?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> FUNNY
> 
> But I tell ya, every time I get one of these:
> 
> ...


I'm now rethinking our phone tree idea for January....

Gotta get me a burner cell phone.


----------

